# Baked Camembert on keto



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gonna have this at some point this week, but I'm struggling to work out what to replace the bread with to dip in it! I thought maybe crispy bacon bits, but they're not man enough and would only snap. Sausages prolly too high in carbs, the only thing I could think of is pork scratchings, and don;t particularly fancy that!

Any suggestions? Looking forward to this as a keto friendly treat!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

What is it? Only reason is I'm on keto and the sounds of a keto friendly treat is inviting. Make some no Carb flax bread and dip away?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a cheese, google it, bake in oven for 10 mins with a dribble of olive oil over the top. Gurt lush!

Nice one, will check that out now.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Mmmmm I know what I'll be looking for in asda tonight lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Can do similar things with brie too.. seriously tasty!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Its the bomb!! You have to have it! Cocktail sausages?? lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Celery?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Broccoli heads


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

crispy belly pork!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Loving these suggestions guys! nice one!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The flax bread is in the oven!! Exciting!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Celery or Herta Frankfurters (very low carb, high in fat, moderate protein - I ate tons of these on keto).


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Made some flaxseed bread - just had the baked camembert.....lovely!


----------

